# Urban Imperial Guard



## Bowser

Dear all,

I have recently dug up my "old" guard army. Even though I am putting my limited free time in a new DKOK army; I still work on this army from time to time. it is a little over 2k and growing.

Here are some pictures:














































Sentinel 1a










Sentinel 1b










Sentinel 2a










Sentinel 2b













Kind regards,

Bowser


----------



## Captain Galus

Awesome paint scheme! I like how crisp the lines on the camo pattern are.


----------



## Holmstrom

Epic IG, Bowser. +Rep is well deserved.


----------



## Salio

Great looking guard, I would love do see your DKOK! Good job. + rep


----------



## gen.ahab

I like it, gives me some nice ideas for some IG I was planning on doing..... although I doubt I could ever execute it as superbly as this.


----------



## lav25gunner

nice, can you show us how you did the tank cammo?


----------



## tu_shan82

Excellent work mate, I particularly like the camo on the tank, and think you should do a tutorial for tutorial section. At the very least you've given me some inspiration for my own Urban IG. Have some rep.


----------



## shaantitus

Lovely work, these guys look ace.


----------



## Casual_T

Really dig that scheme, and your skill! Glad to see someone who wont botch up those beautiful, expensive DKoK. +rep


----------



## piemaster

I'm repping you for the wounded guardsman on the Sentinel base. Lovely work here. I also really like the kasrkin.


----------



## forkmaster

I just simply love your Guard army! Rep!


----------



## ItsPug

Very Nice! +Rep


----------



## Skartooth

Very nice work. The kaskirn/storm troopers look very cool. + rep for you 

Skar


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Very nice work there mate. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Bowser

Dear All,

My apologies for my late reply, but I was obtained in other aspects of life...
work...

Thank you for your nice comments and supportive feedback! It stimulates me to keep going with this army... and I almost sold it. 

I will post some additional pictures soon, I am almost done with my DKOK rough riders and a Chimera which is meant to taxi my storm troopers around.

Be back soon.

Best regards,

Bowser


----------



## kickthetv643

hey are those stormtroopers customised?


----------



## The Boz

I love this thread because I'm painting my IG in urban camo as well.


----------



## Amoeba Bait

Looks great! Love the colours and the photography is very proffesional!

Just a question. On Sentinal 1, does it say GAK? If it does....NICE!


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer

I like the tank camo
+ rep


----------

